#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Two Books in Engineering and Construction Project Planning

## gusgon

*Engineering & Construction Project Management - A. Kerridge (Gulf Professional Pub.)* 
pdf
scanned (good quality)
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Planning, Estimating and Control of Chemical Construction Projects (2nd Ed.) - P. Navarrete (Dekker)*


pdf
ebook
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Two Books in Engineering and Construction Project Planning

----------


## raj_01

thanks

----------


## jaibogo

Thanks a Lot

----------


## pipe

Thank u very much.

----------


## akill3r

thanks for sharing

----------


## gabrielgrocha

thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## edson.ortega

Thanks pal

----------


## gunnarhole

The Kerridge & Vervalin book is a collection of articles from Hydrocarbon Processing.  Even 25 years after it was first published it remains perhaps the best collection of project management guidelines I have ever found. This is a book to be read, not just added to a collection. Gusgon has posted a gem here.

----------


## gusgon

Gunnarhole:
Thank you for your comment. It is my pleasure to share in this forum.

----------


## gs153

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Hocem Eddine Freeman

allah yarham waldik

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear gusgon,



Thks again.See More: Two Books in Engineering and Construction Project Planning

----------


## whtechc

tHANKS gusgon

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Gusgon, thanks for the wonderful share.

----------


## Engr Ordona

Dear Gusgon,

I've been looking for an ebooks like this one. What a wonderful post u have here.

Many thanks for sharing this one.

----------


## raj_01

Thank You.

----------


## sithanandan

nice book collection..

----------


## cobraaa

Good Job keep it up

----------


## mkhan

Both book link  file is no longer available, kindly repost it.

thanks with regards

----------


## mekkisam

Please,
Can you send me a copy of the book,
Thanks,
bouasam@gmail.com

----------


## anaamikaa

kindly repost thesess

----------


## notachance

[Here's a new link for Engineering & Construction Management (Kerridge):

http://7ce8b2a8.filesonthe.net

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank for a new Link, but i still can't download "Planning, Estimating and Control of Chemical Construction Projects (2nd Ed.) - P. Navarrete (Dekker)".
Somebody have a new link?

----------


## yogacruise

Dear sir,



Could you share at 4 share? thank youSee More: Two Books in Engineering and Construction Project Planning

----------


## cytech

Hi Sir

Asalam Alaikum
Please upload the link is broken.
Regard
Cy

----------


## bizkitgto

Hey guys, can you repost? The link is dead.

----------


## ralydaren

Hi bro, I believe the link posted has expired. Could you kindly send it to my mail ralydaren@yahoo.com

Thanks and regards. Sharing is caring.

----------


## mekkisam

Please , Could you share at 4 share?
 thank you

----------


## mekkisam

Please, Repost it.

thanks in advance

----------


## mekkisam

Please, some one can re upload, please

----------


## technicaldreamer

Please share again. Thanx

----------


## lundo

Thanks

----------


## gusgon

New link for downloading both books:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Noppakhun

Please kindly share again

Thank you

----------


## Noppakhun

Please kindly share again

Thank you

----------

